# New Sieg XN2



## techonehundred (May 16, 2011)

It looks like Sieg has created a new mill. When I first looked at the mill, I was thinking that this could be great. A small mill with a quill. But there were things on this mill that looked a little wierd. I found a manual and it looks like Sieg tried to overthink things a little bit. The made the table stiffer by only making it move in the X axis. So how do they do the Y-Axis? Well, the whole column head and all move on the Y. What do you think of this? Here is a link to the manual. There is a parts breakdown close to the end. http://www.axminster.co.uk/downloads/600858_manual.pdf


----------



## lordedmond (May 17, 2011)

All I can say is nodding donkey , all that leverage on those dovetails


Stuart


----------



## lazylathe (May 17, 2011)

I was kind of thinking along the same lines Stuart!
Maybe not "Nodding Donkey" but along the same lines...

Must have a "New Age" developer working there...

Andrew


----------



## Omnimill (May 17, 2011)

This setup was mentioned some years ago when an American guy did a tour of a Chinese factory and spotted an incomplete machine with the same feature. As far as I know though the idea was abandoned - until now. Doesn't seem like a good idea to me but it's not entirely the manufacturers fault, if the likes of Axminster didn't buy the machines then the factory wouldn't make them. 

Vic.


----------



## ronkh (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=12680.0

Gents,

I have got this machine and after only three weeks or so from delivery, the bronze leadscrew nut on the y axis split and the thread sheared off.
The leadscrew dia is only about 5/8 which does seem to me to be not man enough to handle the weight on top.
Needless to say, I was not a happy bunny as I thought that after the fire things were getting back to normal. 
The m/c had to be sent back which entailed a three week wait for it. It weighs in at 127 kilos (not sure what that is in imperial weights) but its a ball-buster to get on and of the bench, luckily the delivery driver helped. I am now very wary of taking biggish cuts, i,e. using a ripper and of using the y axis anything quicker then a snails pace.
Because of this other setback, I had not been able to make much progress on my models, (although I am making up for lost ground-just have to figure out how to download pics, another story)!
One other thing about this machines layout is that when using the y axis your peripheral vision, and therefore your body, tends to want to follow the motion. Consequenty, your body moves with the action. You are noticing the top of the m/c move and not the table which is the more normal action. Very weird!!

Regards,

Ron.


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 15, 2011)

I know what you mean about the movement Ron. We have a Alexander toolmakers mill with a vertical head and the table only moves "Y" and "Z". The "X" movement is done by the head moving forward and back on a dovetail. http://www.lathes.co.uk/alexander/index.html

Vic.


----------

